# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας >  HITACHI CP-S860W

## panaconic1

Αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα με τον συγκεκριμενο Projector hitachi cp-s860w ενω αναβει η λαμπα κανονικα δεν βγαζει μενου και γενικα δεν βγαζει video ουτε απο εξωτερικη πηγη το μονο που περναει ειναι ο ηχος ξερει καποιος κατι πανω στο θεμα αυτο?
      Ευχαριστω.

----------

